# Stage 3 turbo upgrade for TTRS



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Was looking at prices to go to stage 3 and one key aspect is the turbo, has anyone on here had a turbo upgrade done by Turbo Dynamics Ltd? got a price from them and a build time of 1 week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Was looking at prices to go to stage 3 and one key aspect is the turbo, has anyone on here had a turbo upgrade done by Turbo Dynamics Ltd? got a price from them and a build time of 1 week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


My advice Patrick is stick with the usual culprits for stage 3 tuning.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

neilc said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Was looking at prices to go to stage 3 and one key aspect is the turbo, has anyone on here had a turbo upgrade done by Turbo Dynamics Ltd? got a price from them and a build time of 1 week.
> ...


Yes I was thinking that, but these guys would simply upgrade the turbocharger, the spec includes a newly designed billet compressor wheel which is rated for up to 500hp, the rest could be done by the usual culprits. Just thought it might work out cheaper? not sure...


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Patrizio72 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


I agree with Neil, for that sort of power I would stick with the tried and tested Loba turbo.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks its good to have some feedback and thoughts on alternative options, I guess you pay for what you get (Turbo Dynamics price being £695 to upgrade!) but yes Loba is the choice to have really. Its roughly £1,720 to upgrade existing turbo to L0500P spec through Loba. I would be interested if anyone did have the Turbo Dynamics upgrade just to hear what its like.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Loba is a rip off due to the crazy low Euro to £ exchange rate, everything form Europe is. £1700 to change the internals on your existing turbo is a piss take. Back in the old days of Evo/Scooby tuning you would pay £300-500 to have your turbo hybridised so paying £1700+ is criminal as is the £3.5k they ask for a new unit. RS tax applies on these kind of things but £1700 to change the internals is a bit crazy in my opinion.

Patrick, there was a chap that had this fitted with good result a year or 2 back, I believe he managed around 475 with it (Same as loba without WMI) I was half tempted myself just to do it differently from everyone else that went the loba path.

Factor in tuning cost, upgraded intercooler, possibly WMI + £1700 for loba doing the hybrid of existing unit, you can be speaking £4-4.5k all in for that. (Expensive for another 50bhp) Doing the hybrid from TD at £700 is over £1000 saving against the loba for essentially the same thing. (Shows you how much loba is overpriced)

Loba is tried and tested yes, but at £695, it may just be worth a punt? There is definitely someone that has already done this but I cannot find the thread.

Turbodynamics have been in the game a long long time and are no back street garage cowboys so I have no doubt you would get a good warrantied product from them


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I completely agree, £1700+ to upgrade a turbo to be capable of 500hp when the OEM one can be pushed well into the 400's is a bit of a piss take.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Thats the only way Loba can be profitable with the turbo. Sadly there is never alot of headroom with hybrids, need a proper big turbo to make big numbers


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Upside with the Loba is it's plug and play, you don't need any hardware over and above stage 2 really. I've seen examples running 520-530 on race fuel, and i expect you'll be pushing 500 on pump fuel. The downside is the cost I guess, although for some reason I thought it was around €2750 for a new unit, maybe that was an offer they had running. In real terms I don't think you'd see much difference to a stage2 on the K16 at normal road speeds, only better 100+ and vmax performance.

As Jason says it's the proper BT stage 3 kits that will make the big power numbers, and I'm sure there's a reason APR have spent a long time on development in perfecting theirs, it will be the one to have I'm sure if you're going beyond stock turbo.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Will be interesting to see what the APR offering will be, always healthy to have competition in upgrade parts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Will be interesting to see what the APR offering will be, always healthy to have competition in upgrade parts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I've been told expect it to be £10k plus due to ceramic coating requirements... $15,000 in USA!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Excuse my French, bollocks to that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Apparently the kit costs 11,700 USD from what Ive read.

How that translates into pounds, I do not know.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Its not as if I own a Ferrari and have some loose 10k change in my back pocket :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Ceramic coatings from Zircotec not that expensive, however has been a while in development so I expect them to try and recoup costs somehow, not sure they will sell many units at almost a third of the cost of a new ish car.

As Patrizio has said bollocks to that :lol:

LOBA whilst not offering mind shattering numbers they are realistic and are achievable NOW not waiting on a kit that has no deliverable date, again no real figures shown or proven, PAR kit does look impressive just bloody expensive


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Release date is 5th august.

Apparently the coating is a bit more exotic than what zircotec offer.

So stock turbo APR stage 2+ makes 380whp, stage 3 makes 540whp on 93 ron USA fuel. And for reference stock is 320whp.

Therefore we have a increase of 160whp over stage 2 + and a 220whp gain over stock. That's a hell of a gain.

And we all know the difference stage 2+ makes compared to stock and that's "only" a 60whp gain. So stage 3 is 3.5 times the gain of what stage 2 plus does, that's just crazy. Very very quick car.

Loba turbo is 50hp gain over stock turbo stage 2 plus, for 4.5k
APR stage 3 is over 3 times the gain of the loba for 11k.

Therefore horsepower to cost ratio they are pretty much identicle.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Bit more exotic than Zircotec I thought that was the dogs danglies used by F1??

4.5k is a bit easier to swallow than 11.5,and 11.5k is a lot of swallowing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

robokn said:


> Bit more exotic than Zircotec I thought that was the dogs danglies used by F1??
> 
> 4.5k is a bit easier to swallow than 11.5,and 11.5k is a lot of swallowing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Apparently so.

Myself and chris where ready to spend the 4.5k on the Loba, but after driving the green ttshop demo car it wasnt for us.

If you are going to spend considerable money I expect a considerable difference.

I agree though it is alot of money, but we do not yet know the UK price point.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

SuperRS said:


> Release date is 5th august.
> 
> Apparently the coating is a bit more exotic than what zircotec offer.
> 
> ...


don't forget, will still haven't seen independent figures to backup APR's power claims ?
If we saw 380 whp on a 4wd dyno, I bet you would have 460 crank ?
I think the best we have seen so far is just over 430,so I'm not exactly sure how we can translate APR US dyno figures.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Release date is 5th august.
> ...


we arent interested in trying to convert to crank numbers, its irrelevant, the only thing we need to know is the increase over stock!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Bit more exotic than Zircotec I thought that was the dogs danglies used by F1??
> ...


If im going to spend considerable money im going to be wanting a better car in the first place! :lol:
Im just baffled that there's people out there willing to pay the third of a cars value on one part to mod, more than likely for track use I guess.

Sorry to say but if I could afford a 11.5k turbo I certainly wouldn't be driving a TT. :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


Its cheaper to do this than trade it in for something as fast as a stage 3 ttrs. You have a ferrari 458, r8 v10, GTR killer here. for considerably less money. Dont get me wrong, id rather a 458, but for now I havent got 150k to drop on a car. And in the end you can always remove the kit and recoup half the price.

My mates just dropped 40k on his evo9, and thats a car worth 14-15k at a guess? 900hp in a road going evo will be cool though, its all part of the fun :twisted:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes indeed you're right but the fun is also in getting a new car, something different  With that kind of power though you would still need to do various other mods to compensate for it like brakes and handling etc.

If youre a die hard fan of a particular car its all good and a much more worthwhile investment.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in buying a quicker car to begin with when car tuning gets serious but Jason makes a good point, a stage 3 TTRS at 650bhp is top end of the scale. You're going to need a £200k+ hypercar to go quicker. Then a £45k TTRS with £15k chucked at it can be deemed as cheap as chips.

Certainly only for the 'diehard hardcore petrol heads'

You get to a point where on road performance doesn't alter. Stage 2 TTRS especially in S tronic is quick enough for UK roads. 0-100 in 7-7.5secs is about as quick as you really want. Extra horsepower from the big turbo kits isn't going to have a massive effect on the sub 100 performance, the extra horsies are mainly felt 100+.

Jason, your car nearly done mate? All good for 30-130? Sub 10 there?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree sub 100mph a stage 2 plus car will probably keep up, although the manner and sensation in which the stage 3 car gets you there will be completely different. I expect all 4 wheels to spin up at 70mph in the wet for example.

Craig Ive been told that my car will be ready in time for 30-130, apparently the calibrator is flying over from the states soon. It is going to be tight but I hope they do manage it.

10's shouldnt be an issue if everythings running 100%


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jason, are you having some driver training when they let you loose with all that after you've been driving a noddy van for 18 months? 

Good luck mate, I can't wait to hear the times.

Regarding the Loba / TD issue don't forget software, it's a bit of a broken record but it isn't easy tuning the RS to extract the best from the modified turbo. (41k miles on mine now, touch wood it's never had a 'limp mode' and doesn't use any oil at all between changes). Now somebody buy it from me!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I think im gonna need it Rob. Was out in Chris TTRS the other and my god I had forgotten how bloody quick a stage 2 car already is. I can see why the GF complains of neck ache after a hard 5-10 min thrash. But yeah gonna be taking it easy for a while I think till im accustomed to it


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> I can see why the GF complains of neck ache after a hard 5-10 min thrash.


Sorry to lower the tone but something your not telling us Jason :wink:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I dont think that works in the TT due to the transmission tunnel getting in the way :lol:


----------

